# 1st Cycle of H-drol, a couple questions, please



## whirledps (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I will be starting my very first ever cycle of H-drol -first of anything for that matter - in a couple weeks.
A little about me - I am 51 and have been weight training off and on for 25 years or so. I am approx. 170 lbs/5'10. A little on the belly bulge side now-a-days, but otherwise fairly thin. I plan to get rid of that belly!

I have just restarted lifting after a few months off while in school full-time.
I have been taking many vitamins and supps over the years. Currently I am taking:
*prenatal vitamins
*vit c/b complex
*l-lysine
*NAC
*glutamine powder
*creatine powder
*milk thistle
*hawthorne berry
*fish oil
*MSM/glucosamine
*biotin
*vit e
*vit c
*muscle milk
In addition I have high BP/high cholesterol - all in good range controlled with meds.

I have: 
2 bottles of CEL hdrol on the way
1 bottle of cycle support on the way
1 60/ml bottle Tamoxifen Citrate on the way
1 60ml bottle of Anastrozole on the way
l-taurine powder and Macca powder on the way

My plan is to continue with supps I am taking and start the cycle support about a week before the hdrol. Only 1 week because most of the supps I am taking are included in cycle support. 

I am planning on either starting the hdrol at either 50 or 75 for the first 2 weeks then upping it by 25mg's for the last 2/maybe 3 weeks. 

Then for pct, I plan on the tamox at 20mgs ed for 3 weeks and then for the 4th week 10mgs tamox while at the same time adding .25 mg anastroz. Then upping the anastroz by itself to .50 mg ed for 2 weeks and dropping back to .25mg the last week.
At the same time I will continue with the cycle support until it runs out and continue with my other supps including the macca powder.

I know that there are countless ways to proceed and a million different opinions on what is "best". I have read, read and read some more on this board and many others. That is why it seems the more I read, the less sure I am about what I am planning! There is just SO much information, much of it conflicting. lol

Some people also reccomend SAM-e and a few other supps for post cycle.

I guess my question all boils down to "what am I missing" and have I got the basic idea down pat.

Any and all comments, criticizms and suggestions on additions or modifications are very welcome as that is why I am here, to learn from those who have been there-done that.
Thanks for any and all information.
Best to all.
~Whirledp

p.s if I have left out any crucial info needed for clear understanding, please just ask.
I guess I could add all the mg's and %'s of the supps I am taking but I just listed them off the top of my head. 
If that is required for a goodresponse, I will get the info


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2010)

Not for anything, but have you considered using test as HRT? I'm 43 and feel like I am 16 again! Good luck with this. I'll be watching. 

One criticism; this isnt a major player in the world of PHs. I believe you might be doing overkill on the PCT. Anyone wanna comment on that?


----------



## whirledps (Jun 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not for anything, but have you considered using test as HRT? I'm 43 and feel like I am 16 again! Good luck with this. I'll be watching.
> 
> One criticism; this isnt a major player in the world of PHs. I believe you might be doing overkill on the PCT. Anyone wanna comment on that?


 
Hi,
I would love to do test ( was my original idea), but alas, no insurance and very little money (i am a laid-off full time student).
I looked into getting from various sources but everything I found was way too $$ for my bank at the moment.
I also realize hdrol is concidered very "mild" as far as ph's go and some even say a pct isn't necessary. But I would rather not take any chances and from what I have read, the tamox and anastrozole boost test in their own right as well as taking care of est in their different ways, blocking receptors and shutting down respectively.
Perhaps I am going overboard. 

I am very open to recommendations on what is the best course of action to utilize the tamox and anastroz. Thank you for your input.
~wp

Forgot to add, I'm a veteran and get my health care at the VA. On my next appointment I plan on trying to get them to prescribe T for me, but I am doubtful of the outcome.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm using h-drol right now @ 100mg and not very impressed, YMMV. Your cycle looks good man, go kill it! I never thought h-drol would be much anyway so i'm not too bummed plus mine was free so might as well use it right?


----------



## whirledps (Jun 6, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm using h-drol right now @ 100mg and not very impressed, YMMV. Your cycle looks good man, go kill it! I never thought h-drol would be much anyway so i'm not too bummed plus mine was free so might as well use it right?


 
Hello,
Thanks for replying. Did you start @ 100 or work your way up from 50 or 75? What week are you on? I have read it usually takes 3 weeks for it to kick in - please correct me if I'm wrong.

Is this your first h-drol?

What are your pct meds?

Sorry for all the ?'s, but trying to soak in all the info i can. Thank you very much.
Best.
~wp


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 6, 2010)

what is your diet and workout plan? care to post those up for us all too? PH's and gear is good but if your not eating or training right you wont gain anything decent from them.

All the best mate


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

whirledps said:


> Hi,
> I would love to do test ( was my original idea), but alas, no insurance and very little money (i am a laid-off full time student).
> I looked into getting from various sources but everything I found was way too $$ for my bank at the moment.
> I also realize hdrol is concidered very "mild" as far as ph's go and some even say a pct isn't necessary. But I would rather not take any chances and from what I have read, the tamox and anastrozole boost test in their own right as well as taking care of est in their different ways, blocking receptors and shutting down respectively.
> ...


check your inbox.


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2010)

Juggernaut is right.  H-drol is widely known as a beginner designer.  If you were taking Superdrol, trenadrol  or phera-plex, I would say the PCT is in order.  Looks like a lot of supplements, period.  You have all bases covered for sure, but I do think it's a bit much.  By the way, didn't buying all that stuff add up to as much as a straight test cycle?  Take a look at Napsgear-one of our board sponsors.


----------



## whirledps (Jun 7, 2010)

hey folks,
thanks for the responses. I need to knock out some micro econ and some algebra then I can get back on the board. If I start playing now I'll never get my homework done 
~wp


----------



## whirledps (Jun 7, 2010)

Good evening Folks,
I really appreciate the replies. Having people with experience to bounce ideas off of sure beats stumbling around the web trying to put together comprehensive and legitimate info and coming to a conclusion. Like I said, so MUCH info and much of it contradicting.

I will try to respond to all in this message.

Since I probably won't start any cycle for at least 2 or 3, maybe 4 more weeks, I have time to put together a concrete and viable plan of attack.

As far as my diet.... well, it has been better and this extra time will give me time to get a good one together. I usually eat a lot of fish, chicken and fresh steamed veggies, with fruit and fruit juices, protein shakes. Also a can of tuna or a tuna fish sandwich almost daily. ( i like tuna luckily, lol). Red meat only twice a week. Lots of eggs. I've cut back greatly on the beer or any other drinking for that matter. I have tried to limit my fats, greatly increase my proteins and calories.
But I will get a real training/cycle diet put together in the coming days.

As far as my workout routine, I have one I been using for my last few workout phases. ( I work out for maybe 3 months then take it easy for a month or so. I know, probably not a good way to do it.) I got it off the net somewhere and changed it up a bit. Currently I am working out 4 days a week at the CC college I go to. I don't always stick to this and I'm sure it needs some updating and modification. Again, I have time to fix it. The weights are variable depending on if I'm just starting up again or a month or two into the WO.
*Monday:* (5 minutes of light cardio) 
Squats: - do a couple warm up sets first - 5 sets of 5 reps 
Dead lifts: - do a couple warm up sets first - 5 sets of 5 reps 
Standing calf raise: - 5 sets of 10 reps 
Leg raises: - 5 sets of 10 reps 
Incline sit ups: - 3 sets of 10-20 reps 
-Crunches – as many as I can stand
*Tuesday:* (5 minutes of light cardio) 
Incline barbell bench press: - do a couple warm up sets first - 4 sets of 5 reps 
Seated dumbbell shoulder press: - 4 sets of 8 reps 
Bicep cable curls: - 4 sets of 10 reps 
Triceps push downs: - 4 sets of 10 reps 
Bent over dumbbell lateral raises: - 4 sets of 10-15 reps 
-Crunches – as many as I can stand
*Thursday:* (5 minutes of light cardio) 
Leg press: - do a couple warm up sets first - 4 sets of 15 reps 
Leg curls: - 4 sets of 15 reps 
Wide grip pull downs: - 4 sets of 15 reps 
Hyper extensions: - 4 sets of 10 reps 
Pull down ab crunches: - 4 sets of 15 reps 
*Friday:* (5 minutes of light cardio) 
Incline dumbbell bench press: - do a couple warm up sets first - 4 sets of 10 reps 
Dumbbell side lateral raises: - 4 sets of 10 reps 
Bicep dumbbell curls: - 4 sets of 12 reps 
Triceps push downs: - 4 sets of 12 reps 
Barbell upright rows: - 3 sets of 15 reps 
-Crunches – as many as I can stand
I know it needs some work

MDR, Yes, you are correct in that what I paid for the hdrol and the PCT stuff is more than the cost of a cycle. I Know that NOW. Previously the only sources I was running across were VERY $$, around 200$ or more for a week and looking kinda sketchy, not knowing if I would send off my 400$ and get jack in return. Not a price I wanted to entertain for 4 or 5 weeks. But as of last night I found a couple of sources, including one recommended by you for T that I can actually afford to do for a month.
Also, all the supps are something I already had as I take them pretty much daily. They can get damn expensive by themselves as I'm sure you know.

O.K., well it looks as if I am putting the hdrol on hold and going to order 4 maybe 8 weeks of T from a site yet to be determined. Gotta do my due diligence!  My thoughts are maybe starting off somewhere between 250, 350 per week to see how it affects me and using a long-lasting T. (Remember, this is my first cycle) (( but if tolerance to drugs is any indicator, I should be g2g...lol))
And I think I am covered in PCT department. Although I am now considering adding HCG. Got do do some research. 
So, that's it in a nutshell, big damn shell. Sorry for the length. Now I get to dig up some current business related info to discuss in class tomorrow. OH, the joys of an old man in school! The girls certainly didn't look like this when I was first in school. All those hormones I suppose.
Take care all. And thanks again for the replies and advice. It is greatly appreciated. I'm open to any and ALL advice.

~WP
- shoulda checked my spelling first


----------



## whirledps (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> check your inbox.


 
Got it, thanks. I replied.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the word overkill mean anything to you, whirl?


----------



## whirledps (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Does the word overkill mean anything to you, whirl?


 
 you're right, I don't need to be adding anything else to PCT. Yeah, I have probably always been a bit on the overkill side.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

whirledps said:


> you're right, I don't need to be adding anything else to PCT. Yeah, I have probably always been a bit on the overkill side.



No I was referring to your routine. Check out Baby Got Back.


----------



## whirledps (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> No I was referring to your routine. Check out Baby Got Back.


 That's the forum, correct? I will read. thanks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

whirledps said:


> That's the forum, correct? I will read. thanks.


Actually, it's written by Built. By far, one of the best routines I've ever used.


----------



## whirledps (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks great. I have the page bookmarked. LOTS of very good information and great links off the page.Thank you.
wp


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, read Homework #1 for Newbies Good stuff. Not calling you a newb, but the majority of people dont understand how to train or what to eat, or what amounts of calories and macros they should be taking in.


----------

